# Has Anyone Ordered From This Site?



## Kellysingh (Oct 12, 2011)

I ordered a kirpan,kacheera from https://www.sikhlink.net on august 26th and here it is the 12th and i have yet to recieve items.  ive sent few emails and gotten 0 responses.  So i was wondering ig anyone else had ordered from this site.  i ordered because the kirpan was affordable and nice.  and kacheera (cotten shorts) were to.


----------



## dssidhu (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Has anyone order from this site?*

I have not ordered from them but if they ship from India then it will take 5-10 days to receive the package in the US. All books shipped by us from our India location http://www.sikhcomics.com take about 7-10 days to the US and UK and about 3 weeks to Canada.


----------

